# Lots of stuff at Menagerie today! Plants/pond/shrimp



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Just thought I'd post quick to say there was tonnnns of plants today at Menagerie! Their plant tanks were reallly full. I picked up some Amazon Frogbit, some Floating Heart, and some Christmas moss and a few others... I also saw they had lots more pond plants again- water hyacinth, salvinia, large leaf salvinia, water lettuce etc... The Floating heart plants I got were in their aquarium but it can also go in ponds too.
As for fish I only briefly browsed cause I was there mainly for a couple plants, but it seemed to be fully stocked with lots of nice fish too. One thing I did see was these neat shrimp- I think they were called Gold Spot Shrimp, never seen those before but really pretty gold spots on them


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's great. I was there yesterday, but haven't seen any mosses.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

got lucky and had a viewing of a couple of rare shrimps.. hope to get into the sulawesi keeping soon..


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I maybe going tmrw... after work... finish around 2... so i got an hr/2 to kill to wait for my ride, may walk up there.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi guys, how much are the shrimps?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> got lucky and had a viewing of a couple of rare shrimps.. hope to get into the sulawesi keeping soon..


Are their Cardinal shrimps out of QT yet?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

arc said:


> Are their Cardinal shrimps out of QT yet?


Sorry but they are all sold. There weren't enough to go around this round.

Stay tuned in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's great. I was there yesterday, but haven't seen any mosses.


Their moss I usually see in clear plastic containers on the counter where the betta fish are kept...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Their moss I usually see in clear plastic containers on the counter where the betta fish are kept...


Yup thats where it is
I went there today, picked up my Almond leaves  and ''placed'' my order of moss  muahaha.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Yup thats where it is
> I went there today, picked up my Almond leaves  and ''placed'' my order of moss  muahaha.


Oh yeah the almond leaves I forgot... I have to go this week.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Oh yeah the almond leaves I forgot... I have to go this week.


Better hurry there was about 5 bags left when I was their. Unless there is more hidden elsewhere.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They still had a bunch of bags of IALs when I was there today.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

are they getting a new shipment of plants this week or are their stocks still pretty full? think of going there this weekend


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*plants @ menagerie*



Byronicle said:


> are they getting a new shipment of plants this week or are their stocks still pretty full? think of going there this weekend


Hi Byron,
I was there today, and it looked pretty full to me.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Too bad I can only go after my exams starting on the 18th. >.>

Did they have any turtles?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Too bad I can only go after my exams starting on the 18th. >.>
> 
> Did they have any turtles?


I saw a Turtle there today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Too bad I can only go after my exams starting on the 18th. >.>
> 
> Did they have any turtles?


The only turtle, currently, is a Painted River Terrapin.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

what kind of cool and unique fish did they have? any apistos left?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I was just there today... they have around maybe 3 large bags of Almond leaves left and maybe 3 small bags? But Harold said they would be getting more in... They are getting yellow shrimp in tomorrow... they have tiger shrimp in now... and their plant section is nice and full....


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oooo yellow shrimp? Ill have to look that up and see if I could have yellows in My shrimp tank with My other shrimps 
i wonder if theyre available on friday or if theyll hold them until saturday?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I was just there today... they have around maybe 3 large bags of Almond leaves left and maybe 3 small bags? But Harold said they would be getting more in... They are getting yellow shrimp in tomorrow... they have tiger shrimp in now... and their plant section is nice and full....


Wow, it's a good news.
What tigers are there?
Is that Yellow Shrimps similar to described in the link? Neocaridina?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are so cute Igor! I want one! 
I guess I could call the store and see if they will be available on friday or saturday and what price they are


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Harold said a shipment is coming in tomorrow but doublecheck with him first when they will be ready to buy  Dont want anyone making the trip down and not being able to buy them...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Oooo yellow shrimp? Ill have to look that up and see if I could have yellows in My shrimp tank with My other shrimps
> i wonder if theyre available on friday or if theyll hold them until saturday?


Yes, they are cute. I was just thinking about getting them or blue pearl for my Sulawesi tank.
These shrimps might be not so yellow while they are juveniles, but they will grow and get their colors

GuppyLove, I read that you have different shrimps in your tank. Just letting you know these yellows will interbreed with cherries.
They are actually one species. Their different colors are result of years of selective breeding.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont mind so much about them interbreeding... Really I have them just because theyre so interesting  blue shrimp I would love also! Blues and yellows would be a nice mix of color


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I dont mind so much about them interbreeding... Really I have them just because theyre so interesting  blue shrimp I would love also! Blues and yellows would be a nice mix of color


If blue & yellow bred would you get green shrimp?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

TBemba said:


> If blue & yellow bred would you get green shrimp?


Actually when shrimp interbreed they revert back to the natural colorless state, so you end up with a shrimp that looks more or less like an amano with no color to it.

Harry


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> If blue & yellow bred would you get green shrimp?


Sure would be nice !!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

TBemba said:


> If blue & yellow bred would you get green shrimp?


You will get ukrainian flag shrimp 

Does anyone know price for yellow shrimps?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im gonna drop by Menagerie on saturday and ill check the yellow shrimp and price...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I called Menagerie just to check if the shrimp were available tomorrow and they said yes. But yellows didnt arrive- they got Orange Sunkist and Tiger shrimps  Orange sunkist are adorable- he said price would probably be around 4$ or thereabouts  gonna have to go see those for sure!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You will get ukrainian flag shrimp
> 
> Does anyone know price for yellow shrimps?


haha awesome!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Any news about yellow and CRS shrimps?*

I saw orange shrimp there. It was not a lot left.

Any news about yellow and CRS shrimps?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

great bunches of healthy plants. a few rare anubias' that I didn't see until it was too late.

Didn't check out the fish, except for some guppies.


but the plants look NICE and a great selection. 
Some beauty discus as well in the upper tank above the plants.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone been to Menagerie's today? july 9th 2010? do they have anything in that is interesting?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm also interested in their news. Rimless tanks, shrimps, new plants, ....


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

same here... 
I might be going monday. 
mainly looking for shrimp or plants.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

On June 30th they had some Indian Almond leaf bags left. I don't know if they still have them. I think one of the guys mentioned that the coming Tuesday (from June 30th) they were getting a shipment of Bettas.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

For a while they were posting their new shipments on their website too bad they have stopped.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

TBemba said:


> For a while they were posting their new shipments on their website too bad they have stopped.


sorry, too busy with things to update and there haven't been many shipments of note anyways.

There will be some updates the middle of next week after an interesting saltwater shipment next week.

We were planning a a number of interesting things soon. The last chance will be before the 23rd if the exporter can get their act together.

I will be away soon for a couple weeks and there won't be anything during that time.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

menagerie said:


> sorry, too busy with things to update and there haven't been many shipments of note anyways.
> 
> There will be some updates the middle of next week after an interesting saltwater shipment next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update summer is always a slow time for fish keeping.


----------

